# Welcher Schlingel mountet da mein RAID?

## sprittwicht

Ich habe ein neues Gentoo aufgesetzt, mit RAID, Partitionstyp "da" (Non-FS, daher kein autodetect), Headerformat 1.2, Autodetect ist auch im Kernel deaktiviert.

Trotzdem werden die RAID-Devices während dem Booten read-only gemountet. Das System selbst liegt nicht auf dem RAID und die Devices stehen auch nicht in der fstab oder sonstwo händisch eingetragen.

/etc/init.d/mdraid und /etc/init.d/mdadm werden während dem Booten auch nicht gestartet, als bin ich mal wieder verwirrt: Welche voreilige Kollege mountet da meine RAID-Devices?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Sprittwicht.

Ich hab hier u.a. einen Dell PC, dessen BIOS beherrscht wohl auch das Scannen der Platten nach RAID Metadaten, um diese dann entsprechend zu mounten, das hat mir auch schon mal ein Bein gestellt.

Je nach Einstellung des BIOS wird das auch nicht großartig angezeigt, vielleicht ist bei Dir ein ähnliches Onboard Hardware Raid am Werk.

Prost, Andy.

----------

## sprittwicht

Erstmal danke und sorry für die späte Antwort.

Nee, am Bios kann's kaum liegen, tritt auch in VirtualBox auf. Ist im Prinzip auch wurscht, da ich mdadm jetzt im initramfs ausführe und alles zu funktionieren scheint wie es soll. Hätte mich aber trotzdem interessiert, ob dieses ungeplante Readonly-Mounten ein Gentoo-Feature ist oder wo das herkommt...

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Sprittwicht,

das mit der lahmen Antwort ist ja nicht schlimm, solange das nicht noch einmal vorkommt.   :Laughing: 

Aber mir ist da noch eine herrliche Idee in den Sinn gekommen woran es noch liegen könnte und es wäre natürlich eine schöne Gelegenheit mal wieder auf systemd zu schimpfen, vorausgesetz es bewahrheitet sich.   :Wink: 

Nutzt Du womöglich systemd auf der Kiste oder in dem Virtualisierten System?

Dann ließe sich das vermutlich mit der automount Funktionalität von systemd erklären, die noch vor der Abarbeitung fstab bestimmte devices auto-mounted.

Aber frag nicht mich, wie man diesen lustigen Mechanismus kontrolliert, lies Dich lieber durch Seitenweise verstreute Doku und mach dich mit der dunklen Seite der Macht vertraut.

Hier ein paar Hinweise, das es das wirklich gibt...

http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.automount.html

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Das-Init-System-Systemd-Teil-1-1563259.html?artikelseite=3

Viel Spaß damit, Andy.

----------

## sprittwicht

Nutze kein systemd, und sollte einem das irgendwann aufgezwungen werden war das mein letzter Tag mit Gentoo.  :Razz: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Nutze kein systemd, und sollte einem das irgendwann aufgezwungen werden war das mein letzter Tag mit Gentoo. 

 

Zu Deinem Problem hab ich leider keine Idee   :Confused: 

aber meine Senf dazu geben, das kann ich:

[ot] 

... meiner auch!

Wobei mir zu Ohren kam, dass nun Linus höchst selbst wohl auch kleine Differenzen mit dem Erfinder von systemd hat.

Vielleicht entwickelt sich das ja jetzt wieder zum Guten?!?

 [/ot]

----------

## schmidicom

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> [ot]... meiner auch!
> 
> Wobei mir zu Ohren kam, dass nun Linus höchst selbst wohl auch kleine Differenzen mit dem Erfinder von systemd hat.
> 
> Vielleicht entwickelt sich das ja jetzt wieder zum Guten?!?
> ...

 

Das sich die Devs wegen einem debug-Flag gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen kann man wohl kaum als hoffnungsvolles Zeichen betrachten egal welchem Lager man angehört.

----------

## tazinblack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   [ot]... meiner auch!
> 
> Wobei mir zu Ohren kam, dass nun Linus höchst selbst wohl auch kleine Differenzen mit dem Erfinder von systemd hat.
> 
> Vielleicht entwickelt sich das ja jetzt wieder zum Guten?!?
> ...

 

Du weißt ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hui Sprittwicht, 

das ging aber diesmal schnell.   :Wink: 

Full ack zu deiner und taz's Einstellung zu systemd.

Schmidicom,

normalerweise wär ich ja geneigt Dir zuzustimmen, doch bei Krebsgeschwüren hilft eben leider nur eine radikale Vorgehensweise um sie wieder loszuwerden und auch da werden schließlich gewisse Kollateralschäden an intaktem Gewebe in Kauf genommen.   :Wink: 

Doch leider wurde keine der sich bisher gebotenen Chancen genutzt oder die LP-Crew in ihre Schranken verwiesen und das Projekt wenigstens in kooperative vernünftige Bahnen gelenkt.

Bald scheint es zu spät dafür...

Von daher war das eben ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont, doch leider konnte Greg das viel zu leicht deeskalieren, so dass o.g. gewünschte Auswirkungen ausblieben.

Zur Erinnerung für alle, die das mit der "f*cking primadonna" nicht mitbekommen hatten:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/20949/kernel-entwickler-veraergert-ueber-systemd.html

http://lkml.iu.edu//hypermail/linux/kernel/1404.0/01331.html

http://lkml.iu.edu//hypermail/linux/kernel/1404.0/01488.html

Informellen Gruß, Andy.

----------

